# Anyone know about this trike?



## carlalotta (May 25, 2015)

I picked up this neat little trike the other day. Anyone know the brand or year?? It is missing a wheel so I propped it up just for the pics.


----------



## jkent (May 25, 2015)

Here is one that sold recently on FEEBAY for a whooping $360 
seller says it's a Rare Skippy 1930's tricycle.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Tri...575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a6840faf


----------



## carlalotta (May 25, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## cr250mark (May 25, 2015)

Yep that was my trike on eBay. 
You have a parts trike main frame and step set are old and hard to find 
Skippy. 
If you look closely on the side of frame tank . Yours .
You can faintly see cursive writing. 
Would say skippy on both sides 
Skippy did make a second version of this . 
I know little about that one. 
Go to tricyclefetish.com you may find more here.  
Mark


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2015)

Yea. It's a Skippy, but don't know much about them. And no info on here.

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/index.php


----------



## cds2323 (May 26, 2015)

Here's a late thirties catalog page.


----------

